

Worldrecord: Protonet raises 1 mil. USD from crowd in 90min - salzig
https://www.seedmatch.de/startups/protonet-2

======
kevingoslar
Is that another for-profit company trying to sell me another closed source
product that they claim is safer than for example a Google hosted appliance?

------
jelveh
That was so crazy!

~~~
tbolse
Beeing persistent [1] seems to pay off! :-) Well done.

[1]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4317560](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4317560)

